# Is Your Garage Used For More Than Your Vehicles?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

That's funny. Mine started as an attached 2-car and then became a one car and apartment for my elderly dad. Then my daughter took over that apartment until she finished college and got married. Then all of that was removed and it became my shop for my business. That was retired and now it stores all of the left over and is gradually being cleared out to become my shop again for hopefully an online business.

Needless to say, my garage space has been the most versatile space in my home. 

As a note, converting a garage to living space in a cold climate has its challenges.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It is a tool shed, storage area, extended pantry and holds 2 sets of wheels in the winter months so I guess it must be halfway organized.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Like most MEN, my garage is organized so I can find things, but, for anyone else to go into it and find something, well, good luck!!! At one time, I was able to get my wife's car and my truck into our very small 2 stall garage. That ended when my son drove through the garage while learning to drive. I then converted it into tool storage and a partial workshop. In fact, my garage looks a lot like the one in Cricket's photo.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Somehow my father managed to do it. From the time he had the garage built until the end of his driving days he kept just enough room in there to park his car. At times you could barely open the car door in there but somehow the car always fit.

I am just finishing up a 2 car garage that has been on the to-do list for many years. It isn't even completed yet and in my mind I have already re-purposed the space for either a larger shop area or living space for in-laws.

I think the vehicles are headed for car port space on either side of the garage.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a 2 car attached and a single detached. You would be hard pressed to find room for a pedal car[emoji26]


Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

rjniles said:


> I have a 2 car attached and a single detached. You would be hard pressed to find room for a pedal car[emoji26]
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk





If like mine it all tools and trade stuff.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I didn't grow up with a garage and my first two houses didn't have one so when I finally got one I was adamant that it' primary use be for vehicles and other uses secondary. Our first house with one was oversized in both width and length and it was glorious. When we had the old farmhouse it had a modern detached unheated/uninsulated garage. Since the basement was useless as a workshop I took one of the bays for a workshop. It was obviously only 3 season but the seasonal changes of humidity, aggravated by melting snow from the vehicle in the other bay was really tough on the tools. Our current attached garage houses vehicles but they change by season; SUV and pickup in the winter and m/c and Miata in the summer. Not having to brush and scrape in the Great White North is something I've earned dammit.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

*Everything in its place and a place for everything.*



Cricket said:


> Is your garage used for more than a place to keep your vehicles out of the elements? Is it organized or a complete disaster?


The attached garage is where the daily drivers reside.

Also has the snowblower, the hardtop for the Jeep, and a workbench for minor projects, like painting & polyurethaning. Also keep stuff that is temperature sensitive there in a cabinet, like paint.

The barn is where the projects and repairs are done. Love the barn.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Two car garage, extra deep bays as it is part of a partially finished basement. One bay contains my wife's DD and the auto maintenance fluids & parts. The other bay (deeper of the two bays) contains my tool cabinets, lumber rack, and woodworking shop. One of my sons will use the open space in the shop side to wipe down and polish up his Honda Shadow when he visits.

Organization = pseudo organized, but I'm preparing for a Swedish Death Cleaning event in the very, very near future!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Everything in its place and a place for everything.*



HenryMac said:


> The attached garage is where the daily drivers reside.
> 
> Also has the snowblower, the hardtop for the Jeep, and a workbench for minor projects, like painting & polyurethaning. Also keep stuff that is temperature sensitive there in a cabinet, like paint.
> 
> The barn is where the projects and repairs are done. Love the barn.





Forgive for saying I am very, very jealous.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Everything in its place and a place for everything.*



HenryMac said:


> The attached garage is where the daily drivers reside.
> 
> Also has the snowblower, the hardtop for the Jeep, and a workbench for minor projects, like painting & polyurethaning. Also keep stuff that is temperature sensitive there in a cabinet, like paint.
> 
> The barn is where the projects and repairs are done. Love the barn.



Ya, I drooled over the barn when you did your project thread on it.


----------



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

From day one when I purchased my house, my garage has always been a storage building. it was just much easier to leave the car in the driveway, since it's a small garage. a few years later I would park my bike in there during the winter months and use it as a workshop as my Diy interests expanded.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a "two-car" attached garage. Cars? Trucks? In the "garage"? Are you kidding? Back down the driveway of doom, to thread the needle? Yike. :devil3: 

Organized, well, getting better at that. :vs_laugh:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 556765
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a seriously spiffy garage! :vs_cool:

You made me want to re-think my monstrosity a bit . . . .


----------



## rander101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Two car garage in 1/2 of basement. One side workshop with a couple of stationary tools, workbench smaller tools. Other half holds large ATV, 52" Z-turn mower, string trimmer, blower, pressure washer and one end has clothes washer and dryer. Implements & Tools of every description handing on wall. The truck and sedan live on parking pad.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

We have an attached 1 car garage with pretty much every inch used for
storage of tools, stuff, etc. In the winter one car is stabled in it. In the warmer months it becomes the project storage space.


----------



## Tom153 (Nov 10, 2016)

Two car attached garage. First year, being a new homeowner, Nothing in it, and I could easily park two vehicles in it. Now, after 30 years, full of "stuff", mostly tools and materials, but I can still park one sedan in it. My vow, every year is to organize and toss out as much junk as I can, but I never seem to be able to toss much out, only one or two pickup-loads about every 10 years. Doubles as my workshop; tools mounted on wheeled cabinets; just pull out the vehicle and open the doors. Lots of sawdust coating things though, so I have to clean up afterwards.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

We have a 2 1/2 car attached garage. I think the only time it was able to hold a car was the day we closed on 3 years ago. And even then I am not sure. 

Today, it holds 4 windows, 6 pre-hung doors, 4 slab doors, 2 vanities, a bunch of tile for both bathrooms and a gun safe. (Still in the box)

I also have about 10 sheets of 3/8" cdx, 4 sheets of 1/4" "Luan", 4 sheets of 1/4" durock, 2 sheets of 1/2" durock. I also have a bunch of randonm sized 2x, 4x and 1x lumber. And a whole bunch of cherry wood: molding, spindles, newel posts, door panels, and other misc parts. 

And then there are the storage racks, tool chests, etc. 

Oh yeah, I can't forget the Rubbermaid storage shed. 

I am not complaining, far from it. What a luxurious problem to have.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes. It doubles as a gym because we have some equipment. We barely touch them though.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not any more. I just didn't see the lucidity of driving an emission vehicle under our bedroom and parking it. So I removed the doors, blocked it up one round, framed it with 2x6 lumber, insulated and sheetrocked the inside, and installed two slider windows. Dealing with loose garage doors, poor seals, cold air infiltration, I finally had enough.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Half the garage is a complete woodworking shop, the other half has a pottery wheel and all the stuff to hand throw pottery.


----------



## AlWood (May 29, 2019)

Garage? Oh, yah, that building at the end of the driveway? That's the workshop. The driveway and big door just help for access.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ktownskier said:


> We have a 2 1/2 car attached garage. I think the only time it was able to hold a car was the day we closed on 3 years ago. And even then I am not sure.
> 
> Today, it holds 4 windows, 6 pre-hung doors, 4 slab doors, 2 vanities, a bunch of tile for both bathrooms and a gun safe. (Still in the box)
> 
> ...


AH!

Sure'n if yer' not a man after me' own heart!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Not any more. I just didn't see the lucidity of driving an emission vehicle under our bedroom and parking it. So I removed the doors, blocked it up one round, framed it with 2x6 lumber, insulated and sheetrocked the inside, and installed two slider windows. Dealing with loose garage doors, poor seals, cold air infiltration, I finally had enough.


An' yer' _also_ a man after me' own heart! Looks like me' garage, though much MUCH nicer. :vs_cool:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

ktownskier said:


> We have a 2 1/2 car attached garage. I think the only time it was able to hold a car was the day we closed on 3 years ago. And even then I am not sure.
> 
> Today, it holds 4 windows, 6 pre-hung doors, 4 slab doors, 2 vanities, a bunch of tile for both bathrooms and a gun safe. (Still in the box)
> 
> ...


Sounds like my garage, but I was filling my garage before I had even closed... (I was on a strict time table)

By the time i was done moving, the garage had a pile, 6-8' high x 15' long x 12' wide.... and a little path to the door into the house lol. Took 6 months to clear that pile. As it stands right now, Ill be able to get my car in the garage for winter =)


----------

